# pseudofolliculitis barbae



## coder1956 (Mar 17, 2010)

Good morning,

I'd like to find out if anyone codes for laser treatment of pseudofolliculitis barbae. 96920 seems to fit very well but the code indicates (psoriasis). CPT Assistant specifically states for treatment of psoriatic skin lesions.

Can anyone offer advice on how to code for laser treatment of pseudofolliculitis?

Thanks


----------

